# Raleigh Tabor Knives!!!



## reviveourhomes (Aug 20, 2008)

I just received my knife from Sharpblades. Man he makes an incredible knife. The pics he posts dont do them justice at all!!!! Thanks again very much Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 20, 2008)

*new knife*

Thank you sir ,hope you enjoy


----------



## marknga (Aug 20, 2008)

I can 2nd that..........Raleigh makes a beautiful knife.

That is a great example right there.

You will enjoy it.


Mark


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knifemaker (Aug 20, 2008)

Fine looking cutting instrument, I'd be proud to have made it. Good job Mr. Sharpblades.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 20, 2008)

*new knife*

Thank You Guy's --You' all are the best


----------



## artz (Aug 21, 2008)

sweet !  How much for a twin ?


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 22, 2008)

Raleigh makes some fine knives.  Im starting to build up a little collection of some of his stuff.  Only problem is I can only use them one at a time.  Glad you liked that one Reviveourhomes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice knife. He`s makin` a custom for me as well!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, that's a Tabor!  Good quality, good price, and good guy to deal with!
Dan


----------



## gdog25 (Aug 26, 2008)

As of today, another proud owner of a Tabor made.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 26, 2008)

which one did you get gdog?


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 27, 2008)

*new knife*

gaswamp- he got the big canadian skinner in purple heart & osage orange   ( The one you wanted)


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 27, 2008)

*new knife*

gdog25 -- thank you,  hope you in joy the knife


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 27, 2008)

You did good gdog.  hope you in joy as Sharpeblades says


----------



## bross07 (Aug 29, 2008)

These are awesome knives. How much are they? I have a client that moved here from Wyoming that makes some beautiful knives. His name is Harvey "Red" Keen. Anyone heard of him? He makes some really really nice stuff. PM me,thanks.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not usually a fan of those with an upswept tip, but that is one GORGEOUS knife!


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 2, 2008)

how much one like that run?


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 5, 2008)

*knife*

around $75.00 depending on handles


----------



## Easy E (Oct 6, 2008)

I also just bought and received a custom knife from Raleigh and I'm sure it will not be my last. Great work Raleigh


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank You kind sir ;hope you enjoy it


----------



## Redbow (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful knife! If it were mine I would be afraid to carry it around with me, I am bad about losing things sometimes!


----------

